# Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve Churchill Cigar Review - Quality smoke from R&J



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A tasty, rich, smooth, full bodied smoke. Earthy cocoa, with a very subtle sweetness. Reminds me of certain cigars that I've smoked outside the U...

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve Churchill Cigar Review - Quality smoke from R&J


----------

